# HD tune Pro results for my laptop HDD ... need help



## alivehunter (Aug 23, 2014)

15 days back I re-installed Win7 (fresh) on my laptop.. after 2 days of installation the Windows would get stuck / very very slow (not even able to open start menu). I thought some problem with the windows / System Drivers.
then I again re-installed fresh win7 .. but still the same issue...

I suspected the HDD so preformed the HD Tune test...
Following are the results for my Laptop HDD test @ HD Tune Pro 5.5 -
can someone help me out to understand this results and wht should i do next?

HD Tune Pro: ST500LM012 HN-M500MBB Error Scan

Scanned data   : 498 gB
Damaged Blocks : 0.3 %
Elapsed Time   : 2:10:44
1  Error at 41009 MB (LBA 83987106)
2  Error at 41016 MB (LBA 84002722)
3  Error at 41039 MB (LBA 84048930)
4  Error at 41045 MB (LBA 84061986)
5  Error at 41491 MB (LBA 84975368)
6  Error at 41514 MB (LBA 85020936)
7  Error at 67192 MB (LBA 137610682)

Error Scan snapshot attached


----------



## Steevo (Aug 23, 2014)

Run chkdisk on it with both boxes checked, reboot and do something else for awhile. 


"Scan for and attempt recovery of bad sectors"

Also upload the report from the health tab, it should contain the smart data to see if the disk controler has picked up any faulty sectors, or if all the reserve sectors have been used. 

Next make a backup.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Aug 23, 2014)

From my experience... don't bother, get a new drive as fast you can... I wouldn't dare to waste my time on a ticking time bomb.


----------



## ruff0r (Aug 23, 2014)

Ferrum Master said:


> From my experience... don't bother, get a new drive as fast you can... I wouldn't dare to waste my time on a ticking time bomb.


Once a HDD runs out of Free sectors to repair damged secorts it is only hill down from that point.

Replace your HDD Save your Files.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 23, 2014)

Because a HDD has bad blocks don't mean it's going to fail, however you might want to save important data just in case.

Microsoft do a tool takes a little time setting up but well worth it.  
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=15155


----------



## Steevo (Aug 23, 2014)

Its not the bad clocks that concern me, its the fact they show up at all, the drive is supposed to correct for damaged blocks and all modern drives have reserve blocks to account for damage and failure, it just why its not doing it on its own, and if it has ran out there may be something causing surface damage to the drive which will kill it.


----------



## Kursah (Aug 23, 2014)

Many don't know or realize, every HDD ever has bad sectors out of the chute. You're just not made aware of this. You are made aware of what is being reported, and usually by that time, you'll be running low on free sectors to move data/free space sectors to. Too many little moving parts that are more cheaply made than ever, cheaper media for the physical writing, we're living in an era where HDD's don't last 10 years+ anymore. I still have old SCSI and PATA and even SATA-1 drives that are still usable and show with a good rating. I've seen more HDD failures in the last 5 years than the 15 before it.

It should also be mentioned that smaller laptop HDD's are the most common failing component of a laptop. Small, usually not well ventilated so run warmer, more power cycles, more thrashing around and impacts, etc. If you could afford an SSD and backup media I'd run an SSD in your laptop, and run weekly backups.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 23, 2014)

Backup and replace the hard drive.  They are so cheap, it isn't worth thinking twice about it once it starts to report bad sectors.

This might be a nice time to upgrade to an SSD.


----------



## alivehunter (Aug 24, 2014)

Health Tab details uploaded from HD Tune Pro


----------



## alivehunter (Aug 27, 2014)

should I run *HDD Regenerator *???


----------

